# Java Handy - mehrere Programme gleichzeitig



## Inse60 (30. Nov 2009)

Hallo,

meine Frage passt sicher nicht zu 100% in das Forum aber ich denke es gibt hier einige das wissen könnten.

Mein altes Handy kann immer nur eine Java-Applikation zur selben Zeit ausführen. Wie sieht das bei neueren (aktuellen) Handys und Smartphones aus?
Prinzipiell würde es reichen wenn man zwischen den Applikationen umschalten kann so das immer das Programm das man gerade benötigt den Bildschirm usw. nutzen kann, schöner wäre es vielleicht wenn die Applikationen in Fenstern laufen würden.


Danke für eure Antworten.

Martin


----------



## The_S (1. Dez 2009)

Die Frage hab ich jetzt zwar irgendwie überlesen, aber neuere Handys können dies natürlich. Hängt natürlich auch immer vom eingesetzten Betriebssystem ein (heißt also, dass nicht jedes neue Handy auch mehrere Anwendungen parallel laufen lassen kann).


----------



## Inse60 (1. Dez 2009)

Hallo und danke für die Antwort.

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand der genaueres weiß. Auch Beispiele würden mich interessieren. So in der Form: "Mein Handy (xy) kann das und zwar in dieser Form ...". Auf den Herstellerseiten ist recht wenig zu finden.

Grüße Martin


----------



## ice-breaker (1. Dez 2009)

mit Display.setCurrent(null) kann man das implementieren, was du meinst, herauszufinden, ob ein Mobiltelefon das kann, geht am besten über ein direktes Support-Forum beim Hersteller oder google


----------



## The_S (2. Dez 2009)

Inse60 hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand der genaueres weiß.



Bestimmt, wenn du deine Frage genauer stellst. Du wolltest nur wissen, ob so etwas geht. Mehr nicht. Die Antwort ist: Ja, es geht.



Inse60 hat gesagt.:


> "Mein Handy (xy) kann das und zwar in dieser Form ...".



Mein altes N95 konnte das. Da kann ich Anwendungen problemlos minimieren (sowohl mit der Methode von ice-breaker, als auch mithilfe des Geräts selbst). Viele von SE der neueren Generation können das auch. Laufen halt im Hintergrund. Aber mehrere Fenster nebeneinander solltest du nur auf High-End Smartphones finden (und dann ist die Frage, ob du dafür auch noch mit CLDC und MIDP sehr weit kommst).


----------



## ice-breaker (2. Dez 2009)

The_S hat gesagt.:


> Mein altes N95 konnte das.



jup das ist auch nen Nokie S60, die ganzen S40 von Nokia können es aber nicht, und werden es wahrscheinlich auch nie.


----------



## Inse60 (3. Dez 2009)

Danke.

Das es prinzipiell so etwas gibt ist ja schon ganz hilfreich.
Die Frage genauer stellen. Hm. Diese Telefone würden eventuell in Frage kommen:
Samsung Jet S8000, Samsung Galaxy I7500/I5700, LG KM900 usw.
Das Betriebssystem sollte ja eigentlich zweitrangig sein, denke ich.

Grüße Martin


----------



## The_S (4. Dez 2009)

Ich weiß noch immer nicht, warum und für was du die Infos überhaupt benötigst ... die Info würde vermutlich ein bisschen Licht ins Dunkel bringen und es uns ermöglichen, dir besser zu helfen/Tipps zu geben.


----------



## Inse60 (4. Dez 2009)

> Ich weiß noch immer nicht, warum und für was du die Infos überhaupt benötigst ...


Ach so.
Na zum Beispiel Trekbuddy einen Track aufzeichnen lassen und zwischendurch etwas mit einem anderen Programm erledigen (z.B. im Internet die nächste Kneipe suchen oder eine Zugverbindung bei der DB). Oder markierten Text aus einem Internetexplorer in einen Editor kopieren (in Windows Strg-C, Strg-V). Da gibt es sicher noch mehr Möglichkeiten.

Noch ne Frage:
Gibt es eigentlich Handys (oder PDAs) auf denen man selbst Javaprogramme erstellen kann? So für unterwegs wenn lange Weile aufkommt. 

Grüße Martin


----------

